# T4i/650D DigitalRev review.



## Rodknee (Jun 24, 2012)

Has anybody posted a link to this yet? If not here is the link, you just have to get over the early part of the video at the launch.

http://www.digitalrev.com/article/canon-650d-hands-on-review/MjY4MTUxMjA_A


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 25, 2012)

Canon 650D / T4i Hands-on Review

dunno i couldnt see that other link

been waiting for this


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Jun 25, 2012)

Love that guy's sense of humour. The camera ain't too bad, either- for a wannabe like me.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 25, 2012)

for the cost its pretty decent and i bet there will be some sweet discounts on em when xmas rolls around too


----------



## lopicma (Jun 25, 2012)

I would be upgrading from a Rebel XS, so this camera is like a god send! I am mainly interested in the ISO "power up", but the other stuff is always welcome. Topping out the ISO at 1600 on my XS... S_u_X! Not to mention the riot of noise I get at that ISO.

I was looking hard at the 60D, but I think this 650D/T4i will get my cash in the end.

Great review. I am going to look up more from this site.

Mark L.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 25, 2012)

lopicma said:


> I would be upgrading from a Rebel XS, so this camera is like a god send! I am mainly interested in the ISO "power up", but the other stuff is always welcome. Topping out the ISO at 1600 on my XS... S_u_X! Not to mention the riot of noise I get at that ISO.
> 
> I was looking hard at the 60D, but I think this 650D/T4i will get my cash in the end.
> 
> ...


the key in that review was the high iso was smudgy which indicates the same new jpg engine with over the top noise reduction, its going to be interesting to see what raw files deliver


----------



## LikeBreathing (Jun 27, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> the key in that review was the high iso was smudgy which indicates the same new jpg engine with over the top noise reduction, its going to be interesting to see what raw files deliver



^This^. I'm more interested to see high ISO RAW output compared to 550D/600D. This could be the selling point for me. Just waiting for some reviews...


----------



## drjlo (Jun 28, 2012)

Did anybody hear any confirmation about the T4i sensor being new, old, "improved"?


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 28, 2012)

Kai should torture test it like the 7D. ;D


----------



## heptagon (Jun 30, 2012)

drjlo said:


> Did anybody hear any confirmation about the T4i sensor being new, old, "improved"?


It's definitely no very big improvement at medium or high ISO shooting RAW, but serious reviews should come out any day now.


----------

